# Hello CatForum!



## BlackLand (Jul 17, 2021)

Hey,
We got a kitten some days ago, and I decided that it would be a good idea to join a forum with lots of more experienced cat owners!
Meet Benzo, a siberian kitten that is just 3 months old  I am over the moon about having a cat! I grew up with cats (and many other animals), but my SO is allergic, so there wasn't much hope until I found out that siberians may work for people with allergies!
So anyway, just wanted to say hey 😄 Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, 
Benzo is indeed gorgeous...


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

What a cutie! Welcome!


----------

